# How much should you walk your puppy?



## morgan&thor

This is my first dog and I wasnt sure how much and how often I should walk my German Shepherd puppy?


----------



## MichaelE

Lisl and I go two or three times a day for a couple of miles each time.

When she was a very young pup, it was just around the block a couple of times a day.

Lisl went on her first longer walk at about 12 weeks. Maybe a mile.


----------



## Fade2Black

What about a puppy running?? I keep getting different answers including letting or nor letting him go up and down steps (which at 5 months its 2 late now). For instance my Vet sees no problem letting a puppy run or go up steps. But his Mon is a physician who raises Labs. She tells her clients to carry puppies up steps. They also have different opinions about vaccinations. My Vet says he and his Mom argue all the time about it.....

My breeder was middle ground about going up a flight of stairs....

If I didn't let my puppy run he would never get tired. I could never walk him enough (which I also do).....


----------



## MichaelE

Lisl has been going up and down a flight of 15 carpeted stairs since was was old enough to get up on to the first step. Probably 10 or 11 weeks or so. I didn't record her age at the time.

I really wish I had recorded many other firsts as she was growing but did not.

I wouldn't run her around on concrete until she's a bit older. It can be hard on their joints.


----------



## Fade2Black

MichaelE said:


> Lisl has been going up and down a flight of 15 carpeted stairs since was was old enough to get up on to the first step. Probably 10 or 11 weeks or so. I didn't record her age at the time.
> 
> I really wish I had recorded many other firsts as she was growing but did not.
> 
> I wouldn't run her around on concrete until she's a bit older. It can be hard on their joints.



I carried Havoc the first few days (maby a week) but he would sometimes squirm and one time almost got out of my grip. So I just let him do it. I guess its since 11 weeks or so of age....

Ya my dog only runs in the back yard. But he runs chasing a tennis ball or stick a lot.....

(edit) Check that. Once in a while he lets loose running in the house. I try and stop him before he kills himself.....


----------



## Cheyanna

Fiona took stairs at 10 weeks. I live on the second floor, so no option. She doesn't run up or down them, because she is on the leash. Depending on age of pup, can run on grass. Think about using a flirt pole. It will tire puppy out quickly.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Pooky44

OP doesn't give the age of her dog.
Makes a difference.


----------



## jafo220

morgan&thor said:


> This is my first dog and I wasnt sure how much and how often I should walk my German Shepherd puppy?


 
I'd say as much as you have time for and your pup will let you know when they have had enough. 

My pup is 5 months. I work full time so It's once a day but a long walk. I've just started him in the dog park also. Over the holiday weekend, we went twice a day and also a walk if he had it in him.


----------



## amermirza

I do 15 minutes of Actual running with mine + 1.5 mile regular walk on a daily basis. Remember to feed it appropriately with exercise as well. I do that routine when I feed her in the morning 2 cups of Royal Canine Kibble with Egg + 2 cups of Royal Canine Kibble with 1 Quarter Chicken boiled (without bone) for dinner with some Salmon Oil. I do give her some multivitamins. The Vets says she is in a "Perfect" shape.

I aint no breeder nor raising my dog for any marathon. Some have their dogs run on treadmills for exercise. My dog is very healthy and fit per 4 vets.

When it is rainy and I cant take her for much walk, then I skip the dinner and just add boiled oatmeal to her 2 cup RC Kibble & egg with some Cottage Cheese.

MOST IMPORTANT THING TO REMEMBER: Dont give her too much exercise when its hot/humid outside. She will get tired faster cuz of dehydration than exercise.


----------



## Swifty

I can't run with her because of my arthritis, but I walk with her twice a day (at 7 months) with a total of maybe 2 1/2 - 3 miles. I also toss the the ball with her as long as I can stand (hurt my arm doing it, too, so I think I'm going to get one of those chuck-it throwers). She tends to get overheated in the summer so the walks are usually early morning/late evening. Keep an eye on the slobber and panting when you take yours around.

GSDs seem to have a ton of energy, so as much as you can do is probably fine. I don't have any stairs so I don't know about that.


----------



## Msmaria

Swifty said:


> I can't run with her because of my arthritis, but I walk with her twice a day (at 7 months) with a total of maybe 2 1/2 - 3 miles. I also toss the the ball with her as long as I can stand (hurt my arm doing it, too, so I think I'm going to get one of those chuck-it throwers). She tends to get overheated in the summer so the walks are usually early morning/late evening. Keep an eye on the slobber and panting when you take yours around.
> 
> GSDs seem to have a ton of energy, so as much as you can do is probably fine. I don't have any stairs so I don't know about that.


those chuck its are a life saver. Target has them cheaper than petco or petsmart, and amazon has it cheaper than that if your wiling to wait.


----------



## V_Tess

We walk about a mile a day. Since we are in Arizona, and it is getting hot, a lot of fetch in the pool...tires him out pretty well.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

